# How big do you think my puppy will get?



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been bugging my husband worrying about how Bruno will look at a year old he is 6 months now and weighs 53lbs. I recently got him Neutered on 2/3/12 and asked the vet tech if she thought his head was going to bulk out and get a little taller etc, she said she thinks he isn't so I am all worried now about his size and driving my husband insane. What do you all think about how big he will end up? I know it's hard to say but would like some feedback from fellow owners. Here is a couple of current pictures of him. Also Here is a picture of his dad, I guess he was bigger weighed about 90lbs.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

And a picture of of his Dad.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He's already really big for a APBT, they're around 30-60 for the most part. There isn't really any accurate way to tell yuh, you just have to see what his genes give you. His dad looks more bully.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> He's already really big for a APBT, they're around 30-60 for the most part. There isn't really any accurate way to tell yuh, you just have to see what his genes give you. His dad looks more bully.


what do you think he is if he looks to big for an APBT?


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you happen to know his pedigree? Can't tell for sure without papers, there are very large Pit Bull dogs bred for weight pulling and such that had mastiff mixed in years back.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> Do you happen to know his pedigree? Can't tell for sure without papers, there are very large Pit Bull dogs bred for weight pulling and such that had mastiff mixed in years back.


I don't


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

i dont think he will get any taller. wider and thicker yes. His head piece needs to split a bit more.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> i dont think he will get any taller. wider and thicker yes. His head piece needs to split a bit more.


So he still has growing to do then? he is only 6 months old they say a puppy doesn't stop growing till their about a year old? up:


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

From my experience dogs seem to stop filling out around 2 years old.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

He is currently eating Nature's Recipe Large Breed Puppy, is there any better food that he should be on? I tried Blue Buffalo already and it was really rich for him and he didn't like it.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> From my experience dogs seem to stop filling out around 2 years old.


He does look like a Pit Bull though rite?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

PitbullDiva said:


> He does look like a Pit Bull though rite?


Pit bull is a generic term used to describe any muscled dog with a big head for the most part. A pure APBT weighs anywhere from 30 to 60 pounds with some reaching up to 70 lbs tops. Most dogs grow up the first year and fill out the second year. If you don't have any papers on him than you can't call him an APBT but more of a pit bull mix. He maybe a scatter bred dog consisting of American bully and APBT. He is a good looking boy regardless of him being "pure" or not


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Pit bull is a generic term used to describe any muscled dog with a big head for the most part. A pure APBT weighs anywhere from 30 to 60 pounds with some reaching up to 70 lbs tops. Most dogs grow up the first year and fill out the second year. If you don't have any papers on him than you can't call him an APBT but more of a pit bull mix. He maybe a scatter bred dog consisting of American bully and APBT. He is a good looking boy regardless of him being "pure" or not


Thank you.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you guys think Cesar Millan's Pit Bull junior is full APBT ?
I love the way he looks awesome dog!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

PitbullDiva said:


> Do you guys think Cesar Millan's Pit Bull junior is full APBT ?
> I love the way he looks awesome dog!


No. Jr. is likely an Am Bully. We have a whole section on this new breed in the Bullies 101 section. Check it out if you would like more info.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

PitbullDiva said:


> He does look like a Pit Bull though rite?


The dad looks to have some american bulldog in him. but like stated above...no papers...could be pure, could be anything...


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's help I appreciate it.


----------



## lolaangelbanditsmom (Jan 17, 2012)

You pup is beautiful. His head will get bigger and his chest will get wider. My chocolate ambully was 65 lbs at a year and 80 lbs at 2. He did not get any taller just much thicker and his head bigger.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you mean you are worried about his size? Usually you can double the weight he was at 4 months to see what his adult weight might end up around. He looks good and like others said he could be anything. Sure is handsome! 

One thing even his dad doesn't look huge. Large breed food is usually for huge dogs mastiffs rotties etc. I think over 100-125lbs so you can have him
On regular food instead of large breed I would think. But if you remember his 4 mth weight you can tell for sure.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey everyone. I was just browsing and noticed I created this thread awhile back about Bruno my Pit. I wanted to share with everyone how he looks today at 2 years old  
I love him to death such a big baby.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


>


Now THAT'S a happy Bully :thumbsup::doggy:

Thanks for sharing.

I'm near Phoenix as well, have you looked into taking him to OHSO Brewery/Dog bar?

(If he is ok around other dogs then OHSO is a great place to socialize. Depends on your dogs temperament though. All dogs are different so If you are worried about him in a setting around 5-30 dogs then I would advise against it. It's deemed to be a great location for my 1 year old female though...she's been going since she was 2 months old. I have, to date, not witnessed even one scuffle at the establishment. People are pretty good and respectable about whether their dog should be there or not :doggy:up


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like the one of him and the pumpkin


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Stephan said:


> Now THAT'S a happy Bully :thumbsup::doggy:
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


He actually loves people and dogs very much he is a very happy puppy wags his tail all the time and gives kisses. A golden retriever almost attacked him on our walk and Bruno hid in between my legs. lol he is so mean haha.
And where is this dog bar at?


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


> He actually loves people and dogs very much he is a very happy puppy wags his tail all the time and gives kisses. A golden retriever almost attacked him on our walk and Bruno hid in between my legs. lol he is so mean haha.
> And where is this dog bar at?


OHSO Brewery will be great for him then  No Golden's are allowed there (jk)

Got your pm, I'll respond there :roll:


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Have you been to the Hayden dog park? I was there last weekend and the owners there are idiots lol but I guess thats all dog parks.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


> Have you been to the Hayden dog park? I was there last weekend and the owners there are idiots lol but I guess thats all dog parks.


Yep! Been there about a 100 times since Luna was little. And yep, some of the ignorant riff raff there can be frustrating. I keep a VERY close eye on Luna when we are there though...unlike most. :snow:

We are in and out when we go though....she plays with a few buddies and runs like a banchee and then we're out! I know dog parks are not ideal for our breed but honestly since I have been going to the Hayden Park (for over 2 years, I used to go with my gf's dogs) I have yet to see an actual fight.


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

Stephan said:


> Yep! Been there about a 100 times since Luna was little. And yep, some of the ignorant riff raff there can be frustrating. I keep a VERY close eye on Luna when we are there though...unlike most. :snow:


Love how people let their dog poop and not clean up after him/her. how rude.


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

PitbullDiva said:


> Love how people let their dog poop and not clean up after him/her. how rude.


Ya that's just a lack in the owner's class if you ask me


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hanks for the update, Bruno has grown into a handsome pup!!


----------



## PitbullDiva (Aug 28, 2011)

ames said:


> hanks for the update, Bruno has grown into a handsome pup!!


Thank you, he is very very spoiled also little brat! lol


----------

